# Look 585 headset question



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

After many years about wondering about Looks, I finally took the plunge and purchased a 585 Ultra and it arrived today. As I've started to familiarize myself with this frameset, I wasn't 100% clear on the headsets that will work. It seems like this is a standard IS design, so would the Cane Creek 110.IS41 short and/or tall cover work on the 585?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I cannot help you with your question. but i do hope you enjoy your new ride!! The 585's are a special bike congrats!

Twiggy


----------

